# دورة كاملة ومبسطة بالفيديو فى ال PIC Microcontroller



## hamdysoltan (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فى هذه الصفحة سيتم ان شاء الله وضح جمييع شروحات ال PIC Micro باللغة العربية فيديوهات وكتب ومواقع ومشاريع وسيكون الكورس الاول هو من شرح م / حمدى سلطان معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق 2012

ولكن بداية لابد من ذكر مصدر الدورة قبل نشرها *رابط الدورة *














*ده شكل من اشكال الميكرو*

*



*



*ميكروكنترولر من نوع ATmega*

*



*



*ميكروكنترولر من نوع PIC*








*لكورس عبارة عن مجموعة كبييرة من الفيديوهات تتعدى ال 50 فيديو يشرح فيها اساسيات الميركوكنترولر ومجموعة كبييرة من المشاريع والتى يتم شرح كيفية عملها من خلال برامج السيميوليشن كبروتس وكذلك تصوير المشروع هاردوير بطريقة تسهل على الناس عمل هذه المشاريع ان شاء الله*




*الفيديو رقم 1  وده بشرح فيه الفرق بين الميكروكنترولر والكمبيوتر وايه هى مكونات الميكروكنتورلر وليه تمى تسميته بالميكروكنترولر*
​ الرابط
[video=youtube;z58MRWXu8Gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z58MRWXu8Gs[/video]

* الفيديو رقم 2 وده بشرح فيه اول مكونات الميكروكنترولر وهى الميمورى وازاى الميمرورى دى شغالة وازاى اقدر اقرأ منها بيانات او اوامر او اكتب فيها بيانات (جارى اعداده لكن لا تنشغل به أكمل باقى الفيديوهات ولن يؤثر على مدى استيعابك للكورس ان شاء الله) *



*الفيديو رقم 3 بشرح فى هذا فى الفيديو باقى مكونات الميكروكنترولر(ومن اهمها البروسيسور) وليه انا بحتاج للمكونات دى وده فيديو مهم جدا للناس التى تريد ان تفهم اساسيات الميكروكنترولر جيدا*

الرابط




* الفيديو رقم 4 فى هذا الفيديو تم شرح انواع الميكروكنترولر والاكثر انتشارا منها فى مصر الا اننى لم ادخل فى تفاصيل كثييرة فى الفروق بين هذه الانواع وبعضها واكتفيت بان اختلاف بين الشركات المصنعة فقط (لكن هذا كلام ناقص)لان هناك فرق فى ال Organization بتاعة كل واحد عن التانى لكنى استغنيت عن هذه الفروق للتبسيط *

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 5*

*فى هذا الفيديو سوف نبدأ فى شرح الداتا شيت الخاصة بالميكرو الذى اختارناه وهو من النوع PIC ورقمه 16F877A ويمكن للناس تنزيل الداتا شيت من هنا*

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 6 هو استكمال للنقطة السابقة*

الرابط



* الفيديو رقم 7 هو ايضا استكمال للنقطة السابقة *

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 8  وده فيديو مهم وقصدت شرحه بعد شرح الداتا شيت مباشرة لانه بنتعرف فيه على كيفية اختيار نوع الميكرو المناسب لمشروعى وهذا كان يلزم منا معرفة الداتا شيت أولا*

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 9 هذا الفيديو هو عبارة عن مراجعة عامة على اساسيات لغة السى وما سنحتاجه منها فى هذا الكورس ان شاء الله
*

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 10 هذا الفيديو هو استكمال للنقطة السابقة *
الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 11*

*بعد ما عرفنا الداتا شيت بتاعة الميكرو وعرفنا ان فيه رجول من رجول الميكرو ينفع تشتغل دخل (input) وينفع تشتغل خرج (Output) يبقى لازم يكون فيه امر بستخدمه علشان اقدر احدد هى رجول الميكرو تكون دخل ولا خرج وهو ده اللى مشروح فى هذا الفيديو*
الرابط




* الفيديو رقم 12 استكمالا للنقطة السابقة*

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 13 نظرا لاننا قد انتهينا من المقدمة والان حان دور الدخول فى المشاريع العملية لكن يبقى جزء واحد قبل الدخول فى المشاريع وهو شرح البرنامج الذى سنكتب فيه برامج الميكرو وهو نفس البرنامج الذى به نولد ملف ال Hexdecimal والذى ننقله للميكروكنتورلر لكى ينفذه ...هذا الفيديو يشرح كيفية التعامل مع برنامج الميكرو سى (MicroC)*

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 14 شرح اول مشروع هنعمله وهو مشروع ال Flash Program*

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 15 نظرا لاننا نحتاج الى تنفيذ المشروع الذى سبقى شرحه على برامج السيميوليشن (بروتس) فلابد من شرح برنامج بروتس اولا حتى يتسنى للناس التعامل معه بسهولة وهذا الفيديو يشرح ذلك 
*الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 16 استكمال النقطة السابقة 
*





*الفيديو رقم 17 فى هذا الفيديو يتم شرح نفس المشروع الماضى لكن بطريقة اكثر تنظيما وهى لابد منها لمن يرديد اخراج برنامج يسهل على اى احد الاستفادة منه *

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 18 فى هذا الفيديو تم شرح نف المشروع الماضى لكن مع اختلاف بسيط وهو ان الليد يضىء ويطفى عن طريق مفتاح (Switch) وليس اوتوماتيكيا *

الرابط






*الفيديو رقم 19 ايضا فى هذا الفيديو شرح نفس المشروع الماضى لكن لن نجعل الميكرو يعمل الى ما لا نهاية لكن سنجعله يطفىء الليد ويضيئه عدد مرات معينة*

الرابط






*الفيديو رقم 20 هذا الفيديو مقدمة للهاردوير حيث اشرح فيه ما هى المصادر التى يمكنى من خلالها الحصول على 5 فولت وهى القيمة التى يحتاجها الميكرو لكى يعمل ايضا سيتم وضع فيديوهات توضح المكونات التى سنحتاجها لعمل المشروعات *

الرابط




*الفيديو رقم 21 استكمال ما سبق*

الرابط





*الفيديو رقم 22 استكمال ما سبق 
*
الرابط









*الفيديو رقم 23 فى هذا الفيديو تم شرح كيفية التعامل مع الافوميتر وهو مهم جدا لان لو انا شغال فى دائرة ولم تعمل فان اول شىء ابحثه هو قيم الجهد التى ندخلها للميكرو هل هى 5 فولت ام لا وهذا يتم بالافو*

الرابط






* الفيديو رقم 24 فى هذا الفيديو شرح للدائرة التى تستخدم للتحويل لخمسة فولت*

الرابط







*الفيديو رقم 25 هذا الفيديو يشرح الدائرة الهاردوير الخاصة بالمشروع الاول الفيديو رقم استكمال النقطة السابقة*

الرابط









*الفيديو رقم 26 استكمال النقطة السابقة*

الرابط








*الفيديو رقم 27 استكمال النقطة السابقة*

الرابط




*وهذه الصور الخاصة بالمشروع وهى مفيدة فى التعرف على كيفية عمل الدائرة هاردوير*

*أولا الصورة التى توضح توصيل الاي سى الذى يحول الجهد الى خمسة فولت*







*ثانيا هذه الصورة توضح كيفية توصيل الكريستالة على الميكرو 16F877A*









*ثالثا هذه الصورة توضح كيف تم توصيل الليد على الميكرو*










*رابعاً هذه الصورة توضح الدائرة كاملة*







*تاريخ اخر تعديل 31-8-2012*

*للكورس تكملة ان شاء الله يتم وضعها فى خلال يومين او ثلاثة*





​


----------



## ادريس محمد عزيز (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ادريس محمد عزيز (8 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز اين التكملة . هل ستضيفة في نفس الصفحة


----------



## powerful (25 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور كتير لكن وين التكلمة
نرجو منك متابعة الموضوع
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرحمن ع م يوسف (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wabdulaziz (6 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ramadansolomon (31 مارس 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

